# Coffee spilling out of side of portafilter



## Sigregx (Jun 25, 2019)

I recently acquired a Sage barista Express second hand off eBay, had a few issues with it that they have resolved but at the moment when I take it to how fine I think the coffee should be the water/coffee squirts out the sides of the portafilter. Is that because I have it too fine or is it because the seal is gone on the machine? I sent it back and they replaced the seal but it doesn't seem to have fixed it. What happens if you choke the machine, does it overflow like I'm experiencing or just not come through? Help needed as I'm pulling my hair out!

Thanks coffee folk!

Simon


----------

